# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Sid of the house shed

## pdude

Looking for a pre-built shed to put on the side of the house in between the house and fenceline to a neighbor which loos like a small alleyway.   Thinking about putting it flush to the wall of my house.  Or leave a gap if necessary.  
I've found some 4' x 10' and 4' x 7' online at Sears that has a door on the 4' wall side.  But wondering if anyone is aware of a product with a 3' width wall?

----------


## phild01

Hi, you have posted to an Australian forum so can't really recommend suppliers.
Be aware that placing sheds against a house wall is an invitation for termites.

----------


## pdude

Oh, thanks for reminding me.  Still good point about the termites as I'll keep that in mind.

----------


## pinger

Attaching will create issues as it becomes part of the house then, ie built to a dwelling standard. 
It is unlikely that you could buy a standard shed kit that would comply with residential standards.  
Depending on where you are, you will also have to deal with the fact that if it is attached you will need someone with a builders license, or Owner builder, to do anything attached to the dwelling.

----------


## ToneG

Apologies for the hijack, but can anyone recommend a shed manufacturer for a small pre-fab kit. Am looking at an under-eaves style one, ~ 2 m wide x 0.8 m deep. 
Reading the reviews, looks like many of the kits available from Masters and Bunnings (Absco) are pretty poor quality - flimsy material, hard to assemble,and I would rather spend a bit more to get something better. 
Cheers

----------

